# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Dream Shadow from Jung Psychology..anyone?

## LucidPower

Hey people, came across this on Wikipedia and thought it was interesting. Just wanted to know if anyone has had any experience like that. just type in Shadow (psychology) in wikipedia and you'll have it up. Here is a quote from the page...




> The shadow may appear in dreams and visions in various forms, often as a feared or despised person or being, and may act either as an adversary or as a servant. It typically has the same apparent gender as one's persona. It is possible that it might appear with dark features to a person of any race, since it represents a distant and indiscriminate aspect of the mind. The shadow's appearance and role depend greatly on the living experience of the individual, because much of the shadow develops in the individual's mind rather than simply being inherited in the collective unconscious (but see description of layers below).
> 
> Interactions with the shadow in dreams may shed light on one's state of mind. A conversation with the shadow may indicate that one is concerned with conflicting desires or intentions. Identification with a despised figure may mean that one has an unacknowledged difference from the character; a difference which could point to a rejection of the illuminating qualities of ego-consciousness. These examples refer to just two of many possible roles that the shadow may adopt, and are not general guides to interpretation. Also, it can be difficult to identify characters in dreams, so that a character who seems at first to be a shadow might represent some other complex instead.
> 
> Jung also made the suggestion of there being more than one layer making up the shadow. The top layers contain the meaningful flow and manifestations of direct personal experiences. These are made unconscious in the individual by such things as the change of attention from one thing to another, simple forgetfulness, or a repression. Underneath these idiosyncratic layers, however, are the archetypes which form the psychic contents of all human experiences. Jung described this deeper layer as "a psychic activity which goes on independently of the conscious mind and is not dependent even on the upper layers of the unconscious - untouched, and perhaps untouchable - by personal experience" (Campbell, 1971). This bottom layer of the shadow is also what Jung referred to as the collective unconscious.
> 
> According to Jung, the shadow sometimes overwhelms a person's actions; for example, when the conscious mind is shocked, confused, or paralyzed by indecision.

----------


## The Cusp

It's explained somewhat in this tool video.

----------


## Phantasos

One should be cautious to get information from "Tool" clip  :smiley: . For example it states:

"The first kind of human has a chromosome composition 42+2", which (according to it) Aboriginals have. *It is obviously incorrect* as all humans have 46 chromosomes.

----------


## Dream4U

I have had a shadowy figure appear in a dream once. I had started normally dreaming one night while asleep, noticed it was a dream, and got lucid. Barely two seconds had passed, and i open my eyes and see a shadowy creepy figure appear at my door. I woke myself up at that point, but from what i remember the figure wanted to talk to me.

----------


## Mancon

Interesting... ::o:

----------

